

RailsApps Tutorials Launches, Learning Rails Will Be Easier - DanielKehoe
http://blog.railsapps.org/post/40960545250/railsapps-tutorials

======
DanielKehoe
The tutorials are not intended to supplant the great introductions to Rails we
already have (including Michael Hartl's book). Rather, they are intended as a
next step for developers who are gaining proficiency. That seems to be an
underserved niche.

------
michaelbuckbee
Congrats to you on your launch Daniel!

